# I need your thoughts:SL3 or Advanced1



## cycle.tim (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a shop that is willing to sell me either the 2010 TCR Advanced SL 3 or the 2010 TCR Advanced 1 for the same price. Originally I was looking at the Advanced 1 and 2. The owner advised that he believes the upgrade in frame composition on the SL3 is a better spend for the money rather than the components on the Advanced 1. The SL 3 has identical components to the Advanced 2 except a better frame. 

I am not a racer but I am a very avid rider that puts in approx 150-200 miles a week riding between mountain bike and road bike. They may not be a lot for some guys but I also have to juggle a full time job and a daughter. I have been riding a 2006 OCR 2 for the past 4 years and want to make the leap to a more racier style/carbon bike. Not having ridden a carbon bike before or a bike with components higher than what are on my bike I don't know if I would ever miss getting the SRAM components on the Advanced 1. For that matter, would I miss not having the extra stiffness and lightness of the SL3? I am 6'3" and weigh approx 215lbs.

What are your thoughts? Go with the better frame and lesser components or the better components and lesser frame? OR go with the lesser frame and lesser components and use the extra money saved to buy nice pedals and Garmin GPS/Cycle computer? Keep in mind, I have only ever ridden an $800.00 OCR2.

I look forward to hearing from you. I know the smart decision is to go with the money saving Advanced 2 because I get the extra goodies but this bike is going to be my last one for a long long long time. I can always save up and buy the extras later.

Thank you in advance for your comments.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Ride the frame the pros ride.....go the SL3. Oh and i don't think the new Ultegra are really lesser components that the SRAM that come on the TCR Advanced1.


----------



## cycle.tim (Oct 16, 2009)

That SL frame is pretty nice. The bike shop I spoke with said it was lighter and stiffer than the regular Advanced frames which is why it costs so much more. He also made a similar comment as you regarding the Ultegra components when compared to the SRAM. 

I guess if the components are a non-issue due to such similarity then the question becomes; "is it worth the extra money to go from a regular Advanced 2 to an SL3"? There is about a $600.00 difference between the pricing at the bike shop.

I see a lot of people are viewing the thread. The more comments the better. I would love to hear from people that have more insight on the differences of these types of bikes.


Thanks,


----------



## mit3k (Jun 1, 2009)

I would choose advanced 2. Both frames are great.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

cycle.tim said:


> I have a shop that is willing to sell me either the 2010 TCR Advanced SL 3 or the 2010 TCR Advanced 1 for the same price. Originally I was looking at the Advanced 1 and 2. The owner advised that he believes the upgrade in frame composition on the SL3 is a better spend for the money rather than the components on the Advanced 1. The SL 3 has identical components to the Advanced 2 except a better frame.
> 
> 
> > Are they in stock? If so, ride them. Likely you'll quickly form an opinion on which is best / correct for you.
> ...


----------



## cycle.tim (Oct 16, 2009)

I really do need to ride them and let my butt make the decision for me. The issue is that Giant is so behind on making these available to the LBSs. Most of the ones I called will not see these till June/July. When they finally come in I have to hope that the shop gets an XL in both models and I have to hope that no one else gets there before me to experience what I'm sure will be a sweet ride.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would not under any circumstances buy a bike without riding it. I looked at the bikes you are considering during my recent purchase time. I ended up going with another bike altogether. I did notice the difference in the SL but I'm big, 230lbs. I think that what you gain in lower weight and stiffness you might miss in damping. That being said, if you can't ride the frames, hit the gruppos. You may find you much prefer SRAM over Shimano or the other way around. They shift and feel very different.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

2010 Advanced SL 3. I really couldn't be happier, the bike does everything well.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*now how can that be?*

[The SL frame is a newer design, and uses (likely) more expensive material, but "better" may be in the eyes (and seat) of the rider. That it weighs less and is ultimately stiffer may or may not be an advantage to you. For me at 6'0" 160 lbs, I easily preferred the non-SL frame as it was significantly more damp and less twitchey.[/QUOTE]

they have the exact same geometry!

did you test ride them with the same wheelset, tires, pressure and saddle?

thought not...


for the OP, they will handle exactly the same!


which shifting do you prefer? the new ultegra is unreal..
this coming from a guy who prefers SRAM on my mtbr, not my road bikes..

ride both, with same wheelset, tires, pressure and saddle and then pick you favorite color

have fun...


----------



## fancynancy's (Nov 3, 2005)

*Sl3*

If this is a long term deal for you I would lean toward the SL3. However, others are correct in riding both to make your choice. Having ridden both, I found the SL a bit stiffer but didn't use the same wheels. My Advanced is fantastic and I don't think I would notice any real difference in materials and design, but I do notice aesthetic differences. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## cycle.tim (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments. You bike looks great Rick.

I am going to try my best to find a shop with an XL in one or both of these bikes and try to go ride it. According to a buddy of mine I have two chances at finding that...slim and none. That is the smartest thing to do


too bad I'm not the smartest guy out there. I'll probably buy the first one I'm able to get my butt on.

Thanks again!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

a_avery007 said:


> [The SL frame is a newer design, and uses (likely) more expensive material, but "better" may be in the eyes (and seat) of the rider. That it weighs less and is ultimately stiffer may or may not be an advantage to you. For me at 6'0" 160 lbs, I easily preferred the non-SL frame as it was significantly more damp and less twitchey.


they have the exact same geometry!

did you test ride them with the same wheelset, tires, pressure and saddle?

thought not...

Yes, and don't be a jerk please. they come with the same tires. Geometry has nothing to do with virbation dispersion. Like Specialized and Scott screwed up for so long, a very high modulus material can be very light, but the price you can pay is that the frame becomes nervous and builds standing waves rather than dispersing vibration effectively. With the SL, at least in the larger sizes, Giant is over the edge IMO.


for the OP, they will handle exactly the same!

No, they sure as he!! do not.

which shifting do you prefer? the new ultegra is unreal..
this coming from a guy who prefers SRAM on my mtbr, not my road bikes..

ride both, with same wheelset, tires, pressure and saddle and then pick you favorite color

have fun...[/QUOTE]


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

first, i apologize for sounding like a jerk, as i did not mean to...

second, bro- 100g's and a different carbon lay up will not make one handle "twitchy," at least not with same setup. i mean whole bike, where one will be 100 g's lighter. 
they "WILL" handle exatcly the same -period!!

you never stated vibration damping or resonance, just "twitchy," that is why i said what i did.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Rick, great looking ride! I just ordered the Advanced 2 so I should see it pretty soon. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Looks great Rick.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

The SL isn't a "better" frame than the regular adv. The frame is simply made lighter with the same amount of stiffness with the different carbon. The only ride difference would be if you have the integrated seatpost or traditional setup.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

wrong answer bro.
according to Giant " the SL frame is 5% siffer up front and 9% stiffer in the rear," and uses a completely different molds, carbon (t-800 versus t-700) and layup.

to give you an idea how different they are i demo'd both yesterday, on really crappy roads, and dirt.
same saddle, wheelset and tires.
they ride feel is completely diffferent- the SL is way smoother!
dropped the psi in the tires on the advanced and had to go below 85psi to get the same smoothness as the SL at 110psi. the Giant rep and i laughed at just how smooth the SL's are..

hope this helps..


----------



## cycle.tim (Oct 16, 2009)

All great advice. I really think that either one will be great for me. I am going to try my best to find one to ride and decide from there. 

Thank you guys for all the input. My brain is numb from trying to figure this out. I hope it's easier once I get a chance to sit on them and get a feel.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lemond75 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had exactly the same dilemma as you and have decided to go for the Advanced SL 3. I've currently got a 2007 TCR Advanced non ISP which I like a lot and find it more responsive, direct, and stiffer than the Colnago C50 I had before. However, the one area that the Giant falls behind the Colnago is vibration damping; the C50 is really smooth and very comfortable whereas the Giant transmits more road buzz, especially through the front end.

A relative of mine works for Giant and he said that the standard Advanced is a great bike but wouldn't really feel that much better than my current bike, whereas the SL is more responsive and more comfortable than either the current Advanced or my old Advanced. Whereas the pre 2009 Advanced ISP frames were stiffer and less comfortable than the non ISP versions, the current models are more compliant than either the non ISP SL's or the standard Advanced as the lay up of the carbon in the ISP itself is done in such a way to allow some flex to increase comfort.

He also commented that the increased stiffness in the front end of the SL means that it tracks better through corners than the standard Advanced, so even though they have the same geometry they will handle differently on the road.

Whilst he is obviously biased and more likely to advocate the top of the range frame I have a mate who had a 2009 Advanced, and then bought an Advanced SL (both with the same groupsets and wheels etc) and he said that the difference between the two was like night and day an that the SL was the best bike he had ever ridden.

I should be picking my new steed up in a week or two and will post some pictures and a review as soon as I can.

I guess that whichever one you choose, both are great bikes and it may come down to colour and preference for Shimano vs. SRAM. In terms of weight, I guess that the lower weight of the SL frame would be offset by the increased weight of the Ultegra groupset compared to the Force groupset on the standard Advanced but inn any case, you can get the same weight saving by going for a dump before you go out on a ride!

I'm sure you've seen this already but if not then may be worth reading

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/giant_launch_08


Good luck


----------



## cycle.tim (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the insight Lemond. Unfortunately "life" has gotten in the way and I may be riding my Giant OCR for a while longer. I hate not being independently wealthy.


----------

